# Free button popping video!!!



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2005)

I hate how stupid I sound when I talk in vids, with my stupid little comments, haha. I'm sure you guys won't really mind though. Enjoy! I won't be able to get back here to check comments until Sunday, but please let me know what you think. 

Right-click, save target as.

http://aquablaze.dyndns.org/aurorawolfen/aurorabuttonpop.wmv

~Aurora


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2005)

:wubu: I love all your videos! And I think you have a cute giggle too.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 17, 2005)

{{{{Aurora}}}} Thanx muchly


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 17, 2005)

it won't work for me...y not?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 17, 2005)

You can tell from the URL it is a small server, probably a computer in someone's bedroom. You can tell from the error rmessage, 403.9, that there are too many people trying to download the file at once. Most webservers can only hold between 16 and about a hundred users at once. A site like Dimensions can take down a personal server in minutes.


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice Video!

Enjoyed watching it!


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 18, 2005)

ubercute is the only way to describ this video


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 18, 2005)

hahaha thats really funny lol! aw man..lol i'm cryin.but irs liek seriously so cute. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the video. I enjoyed it.... why can't I have girls like that at my college???


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

A good time was had by all!


----------



## GPL (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey Aurora!

I really enjoyed this little video.
You are such a cutie. Besides your lovely bellyrolls popping out the shirt, I think you have a cute face and lovely hair, hun.
So young and already such an amazing body. You go girl (and I hope you go on, hehe)!

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you guys!

~Aurora


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 20, 2005)

is there a way anyone could convert this to quicktime or an .avi? i don't have windows media... : (


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 20, 2005)

Can you do divx? Otherwise you're looking at 80 to 200 megs here. I can't figure out how to do quicktime without paying money, so we're stuck with some kind of .avi


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 21, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Can you do divx? Otherwise you're looking at 80 to 200 megs here. I can't figure out how to do quicktime without paying money, so we're stuck with some kind of .avi




i'm on a mac. there's no divx for mac.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't have the software to do anything but a wmv. I'm sorry! If anyone else would like to, feel free.

~Aurora


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 21, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> i'm on a mac. there's no divx for mac.



Yes there is. It just lags about a version or so behind. You can get version 5.2.1 from http://www.divx.com/divx/mac/ or you could just download windows media player if you happen to be running OS X, it also lags a version or two behind though, so you may or may not be able to play the .wmv file. 

If you're game I've uploaded it to putfile.com. If not I'll just delete it so some ne'erdowell doesn't get ahold of it and upload it to stupidvideos.com or something.


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 21, 2005)

very cute

Fat girls are always so much fun!


----------



## panhype (Dec 1, 2005)

Wonderfully gorgeous video, Aurora ! 

waitingforsuperman: you can either download Microsoft's own "Windows Media Player for Mac" but that one sucks like a run over empty plastic bottle (not even an alpha version). It looks totally grainy and going fullscreen takes something like 6 secs *snooooooorrrrr*.. insane (i got Mac + PC so i know what i'm talking about)

Or you''ll get WMV Player by flip4mac.com ($9.95). That one looks decent.

On the divX.com page latest Mac version is 5.2.1 That's the one i got and which works fine...


----------



## curvluver (Dec 1, 2005)

Very Cute

It looked like you had a great time doing it. Keep having lotsa fun!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 1, 2005)

wow, that was cool!!! you're cute!!


----------



## Aurora (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you all!

~Aurora


----------

